# instrument cluster compability



## outinfront75 (Mar 30, 2010)

Did a thorough search...nothing.
I have an '02. Can you just switch clusters out from another C5 w/o any issues? thx all.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: instrument cluster compability (outinfront75)*

Does your cluster have Immobilizer? If so then dealer must resync immo keys between cluster and ECU or your car will never start again after changing cluster.


----------



## outinfront75 (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: instrument cluster compability (GLS-S4)*

alright i'm gonna sound ignorant...what's immobilizer?


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: instrument cluster compability (outinfront75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *outinfront75* »_alright i'm gonna sound ignorant...what's immobilizer?

simply put: vw/audi's alarm system that disables the car from even starting. - its a little more complex than that, and difficult to interchange related ecu parts without the dealership/vagcom to program compatibilities, ie new ecu, gauge cluster are not plug 'n play at home http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Avo (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: instrument cluster compability (ironmule)*

I have a 2001 A6 instrument cluster that was from a warranty replacement due to minor pixel issues in the center display. The car did have to go to the dealer due to the immobilizer issue. Can the old cluster be sold (eBay), or is it worthless?


----------

